# The CommSec Blow-Off Bottom Indicator



## MichaelD (8 June 2008)

I have devised a seemingly 100% reliable market indicator - the CommSec web site changeover blow off bottom indicator.

This indicator has now triggered, since CommSec have rolled out a major update to their website.

I predict that the following will occur on our next trading day;

1. The CommSec web site will crash on market open
2. There will be a blow-off bottom

:


----------

